
A sinologist discusses Unicode - rendall
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=35136
======
timmytim
When reading debates about reserving the digital space (not necessarily the
typographic form) of certain characters, I always liken it to a typographer
creating fonts for an advertisement. If the letter "g" is not needed for the
ad, and the font is developed for the ad, why should the "g" glyph exist? If
they release the font file (or it is extracted somehow) if "g" was never
created, the space for it will exist, there will simply be no glyph for it.

